# LEGAL knife size in Los Angeles CA?



## DaFABRICATA

I'm planning a trip to L.A. in the next few months and would like to know what length knife I can LEGALLY carry.

Also is it just folders or can fixed blades be carried?

I REALLY don't want any legal troubles and would like to have piece of mind knowing I can kinda protect myself while in the big crazy city of L.A.

Thanks in advance for any help.:wave:


----------



## GLOCK18

If L.A means Los Angels, under 4" conceled over 4" must be visable.


----------



## jp2515

Fixed Blades can be carried but they must be visable (no concealment)


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Tim, see the link. References to LA.

http://www.joedane.com/faq/135/

Bill


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Thanks for all the help guys!:thumbsup:

I surely have no intensions on using it, but I feel a LOT safer having the choice should I be put in a bad situation.


----------



## Fjolsseti

then i would cary a samurai sword or a dundee knife hehe


----------



## likeguymontag

DaFABRICATA said:


> [...] would like to have piece of mind knowing I can kinda protect myself while in the big crazy city of L.A.



Jeez, man, where are you from and what parts of LA will you be visiting? It's a big, diverse city/county.


----------



## BIGIRON

Most good martial arts studios will be able to give you a couple of hours instruction in stick fighting. Do that and then get an appropriate walking stick and you'll be much better off. As in "Never take a knife to a stick fight". 

No legal hassles but you might want to limp a little.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

likeguymontag said:


> Jeez, man, where are you from and what parts of LA will you be visiting? It's a big, diverse city/county.


 


I live in a relativily small town in Michigan, The part of L.A. I will be visiting is not the nicest. 

I'd rather be prepared than not..

I'm sure everything will be fine, but it is a big city/country and theres a LOT more people thus more of a chance for dumb things to happen.
Besides, I feel naked without one.

Looks like I'll mail my machete out there tomorrow..

But seriously, thanks again guys.
Didn't think I'd get harrased for being prepared for the unexpected....especailly with LAs rep.


----------



## stockae92

i always either have my folder or my LM charger with me just in case ... i suddenly receive a package and need something to open it with ... 

j/k  (about the package opening part, not the carrying folder part  )


----------



## Gadget Guy

Knife laws of the 50 states says 3" max in LA county???


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Gadget Guy said:


> Knife laws of the 50 states says 3" max in LA county???



and not visible.

Bill


----------



## Zephyr

Yeah, I heard 3" knife concealed is the way to go. I carry a Buck/Strider Police model with me all the time. Got stop by a cop one day because one of my car headlights was out of commisioned. For some reason, the cop asked me if I have a weapon with me. And I did not want to lie, so I showed him my folder. He asked me why do I have a knife with me. I just told him I use it for work to open boxes (which I really do use it to open boxes), and told me to put it away. Someone told me to NEVER tell them you'll be using it for "self defense." Not a big deal for them, so as long as you don't look suspicious I suppose. Cops around my neighborhood are starting to get really strict now.


----------



## stockae92

i think you did the right thing


----------



## stockae92

i'm a little confused now

from the above link, going to here (Chapter 13.62 CARRYING KNIVES IN PLAIN VIEW)

it said , in LA county, knives are defined as with any blade that's over 3", and its prohibited to carry such knives in plain view.

but what about over 3" blade (folding) but not in plain view (e.g. a 3.5" folder in the jeans pocket)?

that should be good, right?


----------



## Bullzeyebill

It looks like the following would be considered legal in LA:

Carry unconcealed a knife or dagger with a blade length under 3 inches. Not really considered a knife or dagger.

Carry concealed a knife or dagger with a blade length over 3 inches.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have read and reread the LA codes concerning knives and daggers, and googled the particular sections, and it looks like this would stand. Of course, you would have to take a look at what the state of CA considers a dagger.

Bill


----------



## Pontiaker

If its clipped in your pocket and the top of the knife FOLDING knife there is no blade length limit. I would not carry a fixed blade there, concealed or open carry. There are city laws there about carrying hunting/fixed blades, etc... 

I will tell you right now from living here and having lots of cop buddies and customers, being a knifemaker if it folds and your not doing anything wrong, not acting like a thug or causing trouble you probably wont have any trouble. Its that one asshole that will bust you, they can call anything they want a dirk or dagger which is illegal in CA and you will have to fight it in court and the judge will decide. 

With that said Iam 40 and have never in my whole life had any cop ever even question my knife I carry. I used to carry big huge folders everyday, now that I have my CCW I tend to carry smaller stuff. YE I live in CA and got a CCW, isn't it cool!:thumbsup: Carry whatever folder you want and there is a 99.9% chance you will have no trouble here.
Have a great trip!
Matt

www.CucchiaraKnives.com


----------



## cbxer55

I lived in LA county from 1977 to 2002. Last time I had a "chat" with a uniform, I handed him my Spyderco Military. He said "nice knife" and handed it back to me.
Far as I can recall, there is no limit on blade length if a folder with the blade folded. And it can be in a sheath on your belt or clipped somewhere. Heck I used to carry a 4.0 fixed blade regularly and never had a problem with that in some 10 years. The occassional sheeple would ask who I was going to kill that day!:shakehead Other than that, nothing.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

cbxer55 said:


> I lived in LA county from 1977 to 2002. Last time I had a "chat" with a uniform, I handed him my Spyderco Military. He said "nice knife" and handed it back to me.
> Far as I can recall, there is no limit on blade length if a folder with the blade folded. And it can be in a sheath on your belt or clipped somewhere. Heck I used to carry a 4.0 fixed blade regularly and never had a problem with that in some 10 years. The occassional sheeple would ask who I was going to kill that day!:shakehead Other than that, nothing.



Re-read the thread. Regulations for LA must have changed in 6+ years.

Bill


----------



## Stillphoto

I echo what others have said here, don't be stupid with it and you should be safe. Also if an officer asks if you have a weapon, say no- but that you have a knife you use for work. No need to say "yes I have a weapon" just in case its the 1 jerk out of the whole force.

I live in Orange County (south of L.A.) but work / spend lots of time there. I tend to carry a folder no bigger than 3 inches, just in case. 

It really does come down to the area you're in, like it's been mentioned, L.A. is a big county, and each city may have its own take on the knife laws.

What area are you heading to?


----------



## Dirty Bob

Gotta agree with BIGIRON. A good, sturdy cane is a better weapon. I *don't* limp when using a cane. If anyone ever questions it (no one ever has...even going through airport security), I'll explain that my knee gives me trouble occasionally, and that I carry the cane as a precaution. Make the cane a natural part of your walking stride and it's invisible to most people.

A cane in the hands of someone who is not old or obviously injured or crippled will probably serve as a deterrent. A few hours of good instruction will show you how to use it effectively. I see my cane more like a rifle and bayonet: I thrust with the end, and the hook is there for a buttstroke. You can generate a lot of power with your body weight behind a 1-inch cane tip.

For more info, I can also recommend John Styers classic book: *Cold Steel*, which has sections on rifle/bayonet fighting and stick use.

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## STi

Any of these will work!

http://www.tylerrabbit.com/knives/ca_pt_01.html


----------



## NA8

I was looking into this recently and I'm leaning towards a Spyderco Delica. Problem now is deciding which one. ZDP189 saber grind, the VG-10 flat grind, or send the ZDP189 out to Tom Krien and have it re-ground ? Probably get the ZDP and keep an option on the re-grind. 

Lotta trouble just for LA


----------



## RedLED

Anyone know what the Gangs carry?


----------



## Stillphoto

RedLed said:


> Anyone know what the Gangs carry?


 
I'd imagine like most that use knives for no good, they probably use kitchen knives, or on the flip side probably a few have been caught with rambo style bowies because they think that _that _is a knife. I figure most thugs don't use good knives.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

RedLed said:


> Anyone know what the Gangs carry?


 





GUNS!:nana:


----------



## GLOCK18

AK47 AND GLOCK'S







RedLed said:


> Anyone know what the Gangs carry?


----------



## STi

GLOCK18 said:


> AK47 AND GLOCK'S


 
Glocks? LOL... more like Bryco and davis! LMAO


----------



## Lightraven

I talked to one LAPD Metro sergeant who cancelled the career of a gang member holding a laser equipped Glock.


----------



## schiesz

STi said:


> Glocks? LOL... more like Bryco and davis! LMAO



Yep, and Raven. Maybe a Jennings.


----------



## csshih

NA8 said:


> I was looking into this recently and I'm leaning towards a Spyderco Delica. Problem now is deciding which one. ZDP189 saber grind, the VG-10 flat grind, or send the ZDP189 out to Tom Krien and have it re-ground ? Probably get the ZDP and keep an option on the re-grind.
> 
> Lotta trouble just for LA



VG-10 Flat grind for the win!


----------



## NA8

csshih said:


> VG-10 Flat grind for the win!



Reality is rearing it's ugly head. Looking at the prices I'm inclined not to sink that much money into a knife just for visiting LA. Remembered I've got an old Gerber LST lockback with a 2&5/8" blade that'll do. Have some other things in mind that could use the money.


----------



## generallobster

regarding folding knives: state law and Los Angeles county ordinances do not impose restrictions on blade length limits when carrying concealed. Everyone throwing around 3in as the limit is confused. You can carry 5, 6, 12 inch long folding knives concealed in LA and the rest of the state. sorry to reply a year late.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

generallobster said:


> regarding folding knives: state law and Los Angeles county ordinances do not impose restrictions on blade length limits when carrying concealed. Everyone throwing around 3in as the limit is confused. You can carry 5, 6, 12 inch long folding knives concealed in LA and the rest of the state. sorry to reply a year late.



Yeah, this thread is in my old subscriptions file, so up it popped up today. Yeah, you are probably pretty right. The test will be when they frisk you for what ever reason and find a nasty long knife, and you look a little like not "clean cut". Might make for a very interesting day.

Bill


----------



## Trashman

generallobster said:


> regarding folding knives: state law and Los Angeles county ordinances do not impose restrictions on blade length limits when carrying concealed. Everyone throwing around 3in as the limit is confused. You can carry 5, 6, 12 inch long folding knives concealed in LA and the rest of the state. sorry to reply a year late.



All I know is that I was told by a police officer that the Los Angeles carry limit is 3". Perhaps, if by "concealed," you mean in the trunk of your car, then you're probably right, but I'm sure that you cannot carry any knife on your person with a blade length that is longer than 3", unless it somehow pertains to your job.


----------



## Chauncey Gardner

Gadget Guy said:


> Knife laws of the 50 states says 3" max in LA county???


 

All of California you are now limited to a 3 inch blade, no assisted opening of any kind (except leos & military). That is why you see Benchmade & others making a lot of blades that are 2.99 inches long. Even the high end Japanese manufactures (Mcusta, Sekicut & others) are aware and limit many blades to the 2.99 length.

Fingernail clippers will be the next thing to be regulated in this nutty state.


----------



## Trashman

Chauncey Gardner said:


> All of California you are now limited to a 3 inch blade, no assisted opening of any kind (except leos & military). That is why you see Benchmade & others making a lot of blades that are 2.99 inches long. Even the high end Japanese manufactures (Mcusta, Sekicut & others) are aware and limit many blades to the 2.99 length.
> 
> Fingernail clippers will be the next thing to be regulated in this nutty state.



Unless they've recently changed something, I believe automatic knives with a blade length of 2" or less are legal. I haven't checked any of good (quality) knife stores, lately, but they used to sell the original Benchmade Benchmites, Protech Stingers, Runts, and Runt 2s. I even asked about the legality of the Benchmite at Turner's Outdoorsman, and the salesperson told me, "if we're selling it, it's legal; this company doesn't mess around, when it comes to the law." Also, I haven't checked the knife section in Walmart in a really long time, but they used to sell the Kershaw Chive, which is an assisted opener with a blade length of more than 2" (but less than 3".) 

Edit: Just checked the Walmart site, and a local store in LA County has the Kershaw Leek in stock, so I think there is an exception to those types of assisted opening knives.


----------



## spankone

BIGIRON said:


> Most good martial arts studios will be able to give you a couple of hours instruction in stick fighting. Do that and then get an appropriate walking stick and you'll be much better off. As in "Never take a knife to a stick fight".
> 
> No legal hassles but you might want to limp a little.




you could then also you disabled parking spaces


----------



## RedLED

Of course, in Beverly Hills you will want to sport your best custom knife.


----------



## RA40

If flying, you'll have to check it too. Buy a cheapo that if it is "lost" you won't cry over. 

I can't recall the site specifically, this one seemed good for checking local areas:

http://www.crimereports.com


----------



## RedLED

Agree 100%!

I never check anything that is not easily replaceable.

When I fly, I check a Spyderco, or an Emerson (Non Custom.) Along with a SAK, and one or two Surefires.

Now that I have an Aeon, I may check my L1. Sure would hate to have the L1 disappear though.

Plus I have a Photon on my key ring, and I like to just drop mt AAA Arc in my pocket for air travel. 

I just hate the feeling of not having a knife clipped to my pants, and my SAK missing from the bottom of my pocket. 

For years my Spyderco Co-pilot was with me in the cabin. Thanks Jihad... Morons!:shakehead

As for the knife, I would carry a big one. Don't you want to go home and tell everyone, you went to Disneyland, Hollywood, and then got a beating by the LAPD? What a trip that would be!! Call me, if I have time, I will come over and get a photo of you with the officers as a memento.

...With apologies to LAPD.


----------

